# Using a toffee wheel to remove vinyl graphics



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I've bought a toffee wheel to fit to my drill to assist me in removing some v stubborn vinyl graphics. 

On my 12V cordless drill I can remove the residue fine however the drill bogs down and hasn't got the oomph to remove actual vinyl. 

Does anyone on here use a toffee wheel and if so what sort of drill should I use?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

For vinyl I don't bother with heat guns. I use a flat blade, u need steady hands for this.

Slide the blade under corner of the decal till you can pinch the decal down on to blade surface then slowly pull away from the vehicle. The only glue left will be where u slid blade in. Take extra care on curved panels. And come from above and below on swage lines.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd use a little heat and then slide a blade under it. (WARNING: YOU CAN MARK THE PAINT)
I'd also try the old heat and finger nail trick to remove most of what you can and if your left with glue then some tardies to soften it and even a machine polish with a lite compound to help remove any last bits.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

i use a heat gun and a plastic scraper like the one you get in an isopon jar, heat a corner slightly and use the plastic edge to fold it back a bit the rip off with your fingers


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Or these

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...ies/multi-purpose-plastic-scraper-6-pack.html

Bit safer than a "blade" but will need a little more work


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I had been using a heat gun, it was to remove vinyl reflective stripes off the boot of my car. The heat gun let me peel the top layer off easy peasy but a secondary layer of vinyl wouldn't budge for love nor money! Wouldn't lift/peel at all.
Managed to use the toffee wheel on a drill to shift the rest but v large work (and a couple of chips in the paint grrr!)


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Have you tried Tardis dude?

Some Kleenex with tardis soaked on is very effective and far safer than using a blade.:doublesho


Russ


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I use my toffee wheel in a mains 240v drill. 
Amazingly quick removal of everything incliding any residue. Mainly use it for removing race stickers on the van.


----------

